# Son's Graduation from USNA



## ElMostro (Jun 5, 2011)

I was out of the loop the week before last attending my Son's graduation at the US Naval Academy.  We are all very proud of him. Here are some pics.

Evelyn & I putting the new shoulder boards on the "brand new" Ensign.






His younger sister (USNA Class 2013) got the first salute so the silver dollar stays in the family.





My Son Eugene and our younger daughter our next Ensign (2 more years)






Happy Mom.






Here is a family shot;






Now he is off to Pensacola, Fl for aviation training.

Thanks for looking, Eugene.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great family photos. You should all be very proud:bananen_smilies051::usflag:

Carl


----------



## wizard (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to your son, you and your family!!! I'm sure you are very proud! Thanks so much for allowing us to share a glimpse of your life. Regards, Doc


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 5, 2011)

Your pride is very understandable.  You have a fine looking family.  Please pass on my thanks for your son's and daughter's dedication and service to our country.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2011)

You have much to be proud of and THANKS to your son and daughter for their service to our country!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 5, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Monty (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to your son on his graduation. I know your beaming with pride over both your son and daughter.


----------



## RichF (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to you son and your family.  It is really special that your daughter got to provide the first salute.


----------



## renowb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Is he going to be a pilot?


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 5, 2011)

Priceless. BZ


----------



## el_d (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats Eugene.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to your son and the rest of the family Eugene. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## LanceD (Jun 5, 2011)

Eugene, congratulations to you and your whole family.


----------



## HaskellG (Jun 5, 2011)

military, a learning organization...........congratulations to all.....ret 30 yrs usn.....


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pictures. Congratulations to your son and the whole family. Tell your son and daughter thank you, please.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jun 5, 2011)

Good to go, only thing better is if he had gone MO...  just sayin...

Congrats!


----------



## unclefuzzy (Jun 5, 2011)

Many thanks to the entire family. It's great to see a family serving the country.


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 5, 2011)

Great photo's Eugene- Congratulations


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd like to add my congratulations to your family and my thanks to you all of you also.  Not only are your children serving, but the parents are adding support.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

What a handsome family.  You have every reason to be proud.  Congrats to you and your wife, the son and daughter.  My son is a career Navy pilot, F-18's I think I have enjoyed his career as much as he has.  Only three more years and he can retire.  I don't think he is looking forward to it.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to your entire family.  You and your swmbo should be very proud!  GO NAVY!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to your son, as well as you and your family.

Please thank them both for me for their dedication to service to our country.

Thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 5, 2011)

This is so great. Thank all of you. And the pictures are wonderful. God Bless the USA!


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to the parents and a very special congratulations to your son and daughter. Your pride shows both in them and this great country that they will be serving. Thanks to each of you.
Eugene, thanks for sharing the pictures and your family experience.
Gordon


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations to your son and your family.  Very nice pictures of everyone.  Your son and daughter should be proud of their accomplishments.  It is obvious that you and your wife are very proud.  Nice looking family shots.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments, I will pass on the congrats.  God Bless, Eugene.


----------



## leestoresund (Jun 5, 2011)

My cousin was in Annapolis this past weekend. Spoke to a local:

"Sure is quiet here."
"30 minutes after the hats are thrown they are all gone"

Thanks for their service.

Lee


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 5, 2011)

Not one, but two from the same family. You've raised them well, Eugene! Congrats to all!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 5, 2011)

Eugene,

Congrats! I can remember the day I got my commission. A thing to remember!

You have a lot to be proud of!

What is he going to fly, does he know yet?


----------



## parawood (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the family.

Son is Class of 2007.

Karl


----------



## KenV (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to  the whole family ---

Seems like it was day before yesterday that you took your second one off to start with the Navy --- and it has been two years.   

Looking forward to the next occasion in two years -

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congradulations to your Son. You have to be pleased raising 2 outstanding kids. good job Dad and Mom.


----------



## philipff (Jun 5, 2011)

*Congratulations, Nugget*

From the oldest and most senior Naval Aviator on this site to the future Naval Aviator (as opposed to just plain pilot of the other Services) I offer my sincere congratulations!  Time to go to work, and time to train to be a warrior.  The country needs you--very badly.  Admiral Phil


----------



## EricJS (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations from my family to yours. Thank you all for serving and supporting.

You have an incredible family. I know you're proud!

You're always in our prayers.


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 5, 2011)

Eugene,

Congratulations all around!  

John


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Congrats*

I know the feeling of pride in your son and our country. I'm a Navy Vet and my eldest graduated from the USCGA in the class of 1985.

My daughter lives in Annapolis and frequently takes her kids to home football games there.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the photos. Having two at the academy says quite a lot about your family. Great job!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 5, 2011)

Eugene, Congratulations, what a wonderful family tradition.


----------



## txbatons (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to your son and your entire family! What a great day!


----------



## JeffT (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for your family's tradition of service. You must be rightfully proud! 

JeffT


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 6, 2011)

Eugene, Congratulations to your son and your entire family. I can only imagine how proud you all must be. And to think you'll be doing it all over again in two years. Thank you and your whole family for your service to our country. 

Wayne


----------



## phillywood (Jun 6, 2011)

Eugene, congrats. to your son and your daughter and you and your family. You should be very proud of them and thank them for seving our contry and protecting us. 
Hey,BTW he looks more handsome than you.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats and please let them both know we appreciate the sacrafice for this great country.


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats. I am sure the Navy will have two fine officers in a couple of years.


----------



## TomW (Jun 6, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your son Eugene!


----------



## vallealbert (Jun 6, 2011)

Mis fecitaciones Eugene...bella familia.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 7, 2011)

What a great family. You and your wife have done good work with your children. Thank you for sharing them with us and the US.


----------



## JohnDixon (Jun 7, 2011)

Eugene congratulations on your son's graduation!  Please pass along my thanks to your son and daughter for their service.  Thanks for posting the pictures....nice looking family!


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 8, 2011)

Eugene, SUPER !!!!
Great pics.


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update on Eugene Jr. flight training*

Well Eugene Jr. finally finished "Primary"...weather delays and a short "grounding" due to sinus issues made the course longer than expected but he is DONE!  Now he is headed to Jacksonville for P3 training.

Eugene


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 18, 2012)

That's great, Eugene! I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## Culprit (Sep 18, 2012)

I just saw this thread - please tell your son congrats for me, and tell your younger daughter to keep up the good work.  2/C year was by far my hardest, academically.

Culprit - USNA '99

PS: ask your kids if it's true that they've gotten soft and actually installed air conditioning in Bancroft.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 18, 2012)

Eugene, Congratulations to your son, and to you, You must be so proud to have raised such fine children, Tell them Thank You for their service to our country from me..


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 18, 2012)

philipf said:


> From the oldest and most senior Naval Aviator on this site to the future Naval Aviator (as opposed to just plain pilot of the other Services) I offer my sincere congratulations!  Time to go to work, and time to train to be a warrior.  The country needs you--very badly.  Admiral Phil




Gene fantastic, two Naval officers, from San Antonio. I guess they got tired of all that dry land.

Phil, 

Your comment reminded me of a feeling we had as "Ground Pounders" in the jungles in the '60s.  

 If you call for "close Air Support" and can see the Plane it is courtesy of the Air Force.

If you can see the Pilot, your support is courtesy of the Navy.

If you have to hug the ground it is your fellow Marine.

Semper Fi


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 18, 2012)

I only got one photo, but definitely a hansom young man and my congratulations to him for a job well done.. and to you and the missus for all your contributions.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 18, 2012)

Family of heroes!  Warm greetings to everyone especially the proud parents.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2012)

BlackPearl said:


> philipf said:
> 
> 
> > From the oldest and most senior Naval Aviator on this site to the future Naval Aviator (as opposed to just plain pilot of the other Services) I offer my sincere congratulations! Time to go to work, and time to train to be a warrior. The country needs you--very badly. Admiral Phil
> ...


 Well I know I stood on the 01 deck of a tin can and looked down at passing NAVY pilots ....


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 18, 2012)

That's great, Eugene! I'm grateful for their service!


----------



## triw51 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tell them "Thank you for serving" from me and my family.  My daughter was in the Navy and son-in-law is still serving.


----------



## jppensplus (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your family!!  A special thanks to your son and daughter for representing our country in very special ways!!  Anchors aweigh!!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, my daughter graduates from USNA this May.  We will be out in Annapolis then.  Fear the Goat.  Go Mids!!!


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your family. Thanks for sharing this with us. It starts out with a great parents and family. Thank them for their service and sacrafice. This is what makes America Great !

Dave


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments, I will make sure to share them with the kids.




Edward Cypher said:


> Awesome, my daughter graduates from USNA this May.  We will be out in Annapolis then.  Fear the Goat.  Go Mids!!!


Edward, I guess our daughters are in the same class, 2013?

Eugene


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations to your family.

Please pass on a "Thank You" from me, as well.


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you to your family for their service and sacrifice.  You should be very proud of them as I'm sure you are.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Sep 20, 2012)

Kendra is in company 11 what is your daughter in?  I assume you will be there in may.  I'll have to post the pens I made for the graduation with psi 2013 bands.  Congrats again on your two children.  Awesome and thank both of them for thier service.


----------



## philipff (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations to the Nugget!   PFD RADM retired


----------

